# AquaMaxx 22 Long Journal - First Tank (Pic Heavy!)



## Chris Jenkins (Apr 6, 2016)

Hey guys, just thought I'd post up here and start a journal as I've learned a lot from other people by reading through these forums. I originally wanted to start a bit smaller, but as with most of my hobbies, it quickly grew larger than I had intended. 

This is the first aquarium I've had since I was a child, and I'm pretty excited. I started out wanting something in the 5 gallon range like the fluval spec v, and then I heard about ADA and I was really intrigued by the Iwugami scapes, and started looking at the 60F because I really liked the long low aspect ratio. After that I saw the 12 gallon long by Mr. Aqua, and It was even better, followed quickly by the 22 gallon long, which is probably about a big a commitment I was willing to start with. All of this research happened over a couple week period, and when I looked on marinedepot, they only had 1 left of the 22 gallon long, and all the other Mr. Aqua stuff was discontinued, I pulled the trigger and figured I'd work out the rest as it arrived. 

It took about 5 days to arrive and I brought it inside and opened it up...










Busted! I was a little bummed out thinking it was a sign that I should start with something smaller, but I was committed. I reached out to marinedepot, and for a few extra bucks, I ended up getting the aquamaxx 22 long which they shipped to my front door less than 24 hours later. I was super impressed by their customer service, and immediately did a water test to make sure everything was good. 










I then started working on the stand. I'm not great with this stuff, so I built a simple cabinet. I was originally going to paint it white, but that proved to be too time consuming, so I decided to just use some formica.


















I also decided to build a "canopy", but it's really more of a floating shelf just to keep the cats from getting in. I realized it's hard to have cats and nice things without some precautions.










Last night I worked on the hardscape a bit, and put it all together for the first time! This is when I got really excited. (sorry for the poor phone color)










And finally today I stopped by the LFS on my way home to pick up some in vitro plants to do a DSM. Right now I'm sticking with HC in the front, UG in the back right, and some Cryptocoryne wendtii Kompakt in the back. I'd like to do some taller plants, but I may wait a bit. 


























And the current FTS as of 4/26/2016










*Equipment:*
AquaMaxx 22 Long
36" Finnex Planted 24/7
Eheim Classic 250
GLA Gro Co2 (on the way)

*Hardscape:*
ADA Aquasoil Amazonia
Stones from manzanita driftwood (seiryu-ish?)

*Flora:*
UG
HC 
Cryptocoryne Kompact

*Fauna:*
TBD but I'm thinking lots of shrimp to start, followed by some tiny rasboras, chili or something that size, and maybe a dwarf gourami.

Please let me know if you have any hints/tips or tricks. I'm not much of a botanist, but I figured if I follow the rules and what people have done before me, I shouldn't have too much trouble. Right now I'm just anxious not to kill the plants I picked up


----------



## Chris Jenkins (Apr 6, 2016)

Here's a quick update!

I flooded the tank yesterday after 18 days, and cranked the co2. The HC was well rooted and doing well, but I was starting to get some algae, and I couldn't wait. It was really starting to take off, so I hope by cranking the co2 it will continue growing as it was. I also ordered some taller background plants that should be coming in next week, and I got all the equipment sorted out. 

Here's a pic of the equipment in the cabinet. It's much quieter than I thought, and no leaks yet. I'm glad everything went so smooth for my first time.









Here's an updated FTS, poor quality...need to get my real camera out soon. This is the moonlight portion of the finnex 24/7









And then here is some HC right before work during the sunrise


----------



## bereninga (Mar 18, 2006)

Subbed! I've been waiting to hear how these Aquamaxx tanks are. Bummer about the first shipment, but great to hear about the customer service!


----------



## Chris Jenkins (Apr 6, 2016)

I really like it! The Mr. Aqua that came first was not nearly as well packaged in it's box as the AquaMaxx one. Marine depot packs their aquariums great, but the manufacturer packaging by Mr. Aqua was not great. Also, the AquaMaxx one silicon is much better, and it makes the Mr. Aqua tank look green when comparing the two. I'm really impressed with it.

I'm really pleased with how everything is going. It's my first time doing a planted tank, and I haven't had fish since I was a kid, so I'm looking forward to having the cycle be done. 

I was also happy with how plug and play everything was. The light fit perfectly, hooking up co2 was a cakewalk, hooking up the hoses was easy. I thought it would require a lot of trial and error, but I basically threw everything together and turned it on.


----------



## tkblazer (Feb 20, 2010)

Looking good so far! I'm still in the process of getting my Aquamaxx 48g up and running


----------



## Chris Jenkins (Apr 6, 2016)

tkblazer said:


> Looking good so far! I'm still in the process of getting my Aquamaxx 48g up and running


Thanks! Do you have a journal of your tank!?


----------



## tkblazer (Feb 20, 2010)

No journal yet, I'm trying to compile pictures so I can eventually do a write up in the future


----------



## Chris Jenkins (Apr 6, 2016)

So the tank has been flooded about a week. I added some stems to the tank, but I'm not 100% sure about how happy I am with where I put everything. As long as it grows for now, I'll be happy. Started getting a spike on the nitrites yesterday, so hopefully only a couple of weeks to go! 

Here are a couple of updated pics!


















Also, I had flooded this 2ish gallon ball jar from target back when I started the dsm to store some stems and stuff until it was time to put them in the big tank. I figured the high ammonia content from the substrate would have killed anything in that jar, but it is now teeming with life. I counted five snails, and what seems like hundreds of small copepods or cyclops. I'm not really sure what they are. Here are some pics of that jar as it looks now. It also has a water hyacinth in the top that is struggling to live.


----------



## toybox22 (Sep 29, 2014)

Have you thought of mounting the light in the canopy? I think it'd look really nice. But it could not be enough light for your carpet. The struggles. haha


----------



## Chris Jenkins (Apr 6, 2016)

toybox22 said:


> Have you thought of mounting the light in the canopy? I think it'd look really nice. But it could not be enough light for your carpet. The struggles. haha


I actually did think about it and may end up doing that. I really like the 24/7 mode on the finnex, but even at 10" deep (with the substrate), it seems like it's not causing a ton of growth. I have no hint of any algae yet, even with moderate to high pps-pro dosing, and heavy co2. If I mounted it in the canopy, I might get a second supplementary light on a separate timer, so I can still have the 24/7 experience, but really max out the light during the day. I have 0 experience with this stuff, so I'm not sure if that would be overkill or not.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

I would make that mound on the left less pronounced and move the rocks on the left even more towards the left. That would open up the center more. Tank will look awesome once the hc grows in.


----------



## Chris Jenkins (Apr 6, 2016)

The hornwort is taking over. This is my first time doing this, and I didn't realize it was going to be this crazy. Should have done more research. Think I'm going to replace everything except the sword with some jungle val or something more grassy looking.

Updated FTS









I also have a question about fishless cycling.

I assumed that once the nitrites started spiking, that the ammonia would go down, and I suppose it has been slowly, but it isn't disappearing quickly like I expected. I've still been dosing to keep it around 2.0ppm. The Nitrites are starting to read off the charts, and I'm also seeing way more nitrates, which wasn't how I expected it to happen. 

I used Dr. Tims one and only, and I've been feeding it 2.0ppm of ammonia anytime it drops, but it only drops every couple of days enough to do that...

Here's a pic. Let me know if I'm doing something wrong!


----------



## tippy4 (May 26, 2016)

Love your tank.....wondering if you used a leveling mat?

Mind if I ask a few questions?

Right now, I see the Aquamaxx 22G and Mr. Aqua 22G for the same price of $169.99.

Aquamaxx claims their $169.99 (Marine Depot) tank is "low iron" while the Mr. Aqua $169.99 tank is "standard glass".

Mr Aqua does have a "low iron" version, but the price is $239.99 ($70 more) (Bulk Reef Supply).

Anyone have any thoughts on this?

Is the "low iron" Mr. Aqua any better than the "low iron" Aquamaxx?


----------



## Brahma04 (Jun 6, 2016)

any updates?


----------

